# Tarbet



## Scotia (Jul 11, 2020)

Parked up for the night at the Slanj Tarbet. Band setting up ,table booked Stout poured,




 sun showing its face...need i say more. Although it was cloudy when i took the pics.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 11, 2020)

Great wee place! Stopped off yesterday on our travels, got few things from the store and a bite of lunch


----------



## Scotia (Jul 11, 2020)

Nessie is on holiday to loch lomond, also came across the burnt oot tree that was posted last week.


----------



## Pauljenny (Jul 11, 2020)

Loved Tarbet. Weathered a formidable August storm on the Quayside there, once.. Spent the night in the pub..
I think it was Tarbet...

On the way between Islay and Gourock..?
It was a great night, wherever it might have been


----------



## Tonybvi (Jul 11, 2020)

Wrong Tarbert!!  There’s several up here and you describe one of them but not the Slanj Tarbert!!!


----------



## Scotia (Jul 11, 2020)

Tarbert is up by Campbeltown im at Tarbet up by Luss down from Arrochar.


----------



## izwozral (Jul 12, 2020)

I see some left litter at the burnt tree despite the anger of recent days.


----------



## Scotia (Jul 12, 2020)

*Tarbert* (Scottish Gaelic: An Tairbeart) is a place name in Scotland and Ireland. Places named *Tarbert* are characterised by a narrow strip of land, or isthmus. This can be where two lochs nearly meet, or a causeway out to an island.


----------



## Scotia (Jul 12, 2020)

Took a wee walk this morning, up the back of the Slanj onto the Arrochar trail down into Arrochar , had a good chat with a local walker who gave us directions to create a loop back to Tarbet. Trail into Arrochar then turn left, take the Helensborugh road to the Kirk upto the play park then top right hand corner pick up the Hidden Heritage trail. Head under the rail bridge then turn left back to Tarbet , the trail bringing you above the Slanj eventually dropping back down into the village in time for well earned pint.


----------

